# Thinking of renting nr. Moraira/Javea



## niftyfifties (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello
Does anyone on the Forum know the Moraira area of Costa Blanca? We are thinking of a long term rent (have something in mind already) and wondered what it was like to live there. We have two small dogs who like lots of walks. Although we like idea of getting away from it all, I would like to join classes, language/keep fit and perhaps some voluntary work to keep busy. any feedback warts n all would be very helpful. thank you


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My Father lived in El Portet, Moraira, for many years, with his small dog and partner. I visited quite often, I liked the area and could have lived there myself, however the pull of the Canary Islands was too much and I eventually settled here on the Meridian Isle of El Hierro.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Have you visited Calpe - down the road ?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I think a car is a must if living in Moraira. It's very nice but very quiet in winter. Will you be there all year? 





niftyfifties said:


> Hello
> Does anyone on the Forum know the Moraira area of Costa Blanca? We are thinking of a long term rent (have something in mind already) and wondered what it was like to live there. We have two small dogs who like lots of walks. Although we like idea of getting away from it all, I would like to join classes, language/keep fit and perhaps some voluntary work to keep busy. any feedback warts n all would be very helpful. thank you


----------



## niftyfifties (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello
No haven't been to Calpe. Is that nearby?


----------



## niftyfifties (Jun 13, 2014)

Horlics said:


> I think a car is a must if living in Moraira. It's very nice but very quiet in winter. Will you be there all year?


Thank you for your reply, yes we are driving to Spain so will have our little jeep arriving in November for at least six months initially.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi niftyfifty - Calpe is about 14 km southwest of Moraira - drive down the coast road.
Horlics is right - Moraira is very quiet in the winter whereas Calpe is a bigger "working " town.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

calpeflyer said:


> Hi niftyfifty - Calpe is about 14 km southwest of Moraira - drive down the coast road.
> Horlics is right - Moraira is very quiet in the winter whereas Calpe is a bigger "working " town.


and Jávea is a beautiful, perfect balance between the two 

Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

niftyfifties said:


> Thank you for your reply, yes we are driving to Spain so will have our little jeep arriving in November for at least six months initially.



do you realize that you will have to put your Jeep on Spanish plates fairly swiftly?


----------



## niftyfifties (Jun 13, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> do you realize that you will have to put your Jeep on Spanish plates fairly swiftly?


Morning! Yes I had read six months and then you have to pay to matriculate (big word for a sunday ) the vehicle to Spanish plates and not that cheap either. circa 1200 euros I think? But them's the rules and probably cheaper to do this than sell and buy another as I also read that UK cars don't sell for much in spain. Hope my research is correct:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

niftyfifties said:


> Morning! Yes I had read six months and then you have to pay to matriculate (big word for a sunday ) the vehicle to Spanish plates and not that cheap either. circa 1200 euros I think? But them's the rules and probably cheaper to do this than sell and buy another as I also read that UK cars don't sell for much in spain. Hope my research is correct:fingerscrossed:


it's changing/has just changed (not sure of date, but nowish)

rematriculation has to take place within 30 days of becoming resident - & since, as far as Spain is concerned, you are resident after 90 days/3 months - even if you don't formally register - that means you only have 4 months max


----------



## niftyfifties (Jun 13, 2014)

*Xabia looks fab!*



xabiachica said:


> and Jávea is a beautiful, perfect balance between the two
> 
> Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia



Great website link! You live in a lovely location Xabiachica :yo:


----------



## niftyfifties (Jun 13, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> it's changing/has just changed (not sure of date, but nowish)
> 
> rematriculation has to take place within 30 days of becoming resident - & since, as far as Spain is concerned, you are resident after 90 days/3 months - even if you don't formally register - that means you only have 4 months max


Wow! Thanks for the update. that's not long...oh well as they say 'ignorance is no excuse where the law is concerned' and we will have to include cost in our budget. we would fly but with two dogs and a nervous flyer in the family are preferring to drive across, plus we will see a bit of Espana on the way!


----------

